# 2005 Pathfinder fuel type



## Abso1ut (Feb 10, 2008)

As the title says, I have been told, by a Nissan salesperson, that you can fuel the 2005 with regular unleaded, but when I read Consumer Reports, they said that it took Premium. So, I was just wondering, from people who drive it, is it ok to fill it with regular unleaded, or does it actually need premium. I was confused a little because I was told the Xterra has the same exact engine, and it takes regular unleaded. I need some clarification.


I am in the process of finding a new car (my 1993 Nissan Pickup finally died... kind of). I like suv's and looked at some Honda, Toyota, Ford, and Saturn but I really like the Pathfinder. I just can't afford premium gas at the moment.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

This is per ALLDATA:

Fuel Specifications: 


Fuel Requirements:

Use unleaded gasoline with an octane rating of at least 87 AKI (Anti-Knock Index) number (research octane number 91).

For improved vehicle performance, the use of premium unleaded with an octane rating of at least 91 AKI (Anti-Knock Index) number (research octane number 96) gasoline is recommended.



CAUTION: Do not use leaded gasoline. Using leaded gasoline will damage the three way catalyst. Using a fuel other than that specified could adversely affect the emission control devices and systems, and could also affect the warranty coverage validity.
******************************************************************

Generally speaking, the VQ-series engines often run better on premium fuel. The knock sensor will trigger the ECM to retard the ignition timing (thus, decreased power) if the engine starts to "ping" due to an insufficient octane fuel, which will usually only occur when the engine is under a significant load (ie heavy accelleration). The vehicle's gas mileage comparison to other vehicles should be more of a concern than the recommended fuel type, if fuel cost is a major concern.


----------



## Abso1ut (Feb 10, 2008)

So basically you are saying the with regular unleaded, mpg will be worse, correct? 

Also, like I mentioned, I was told the Xterra has the exact same engine, and regular is recommended, while pathfinder had premium as the recommendation. I can't really find any reasoning behind it, unless I was told wrong about them being the same engine. 

Honestly, I don't know much about cars, but I am trying to learn more. It is just taking time, so any help (while explaining the technical terms) would be fantastic. Thanks.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Abso1ut said:


> So basically you are saying the with regular unleaded, mpg will be worse, correct?
> 
> Also, like I mentioned, I was told the Xterra has the exact same engine, and regular is recommended, while pathfinder had premium as the recommendation. I can't really find any reasoning behind it, unless I was told wrong about them being the same engine.
> 
> Honestly, I don't know much about cars, but I am trying to learn more. It is just taking time, so any help (while explaining the technical terms) would be fantastic. Thanks.


Gas mileage is a funny thing that depends on a lot of factors, such as driver habits, environment, fuel quality, proper tire inflation, etc. All things given being the same except for the octane of the fuel, you may get slightly better mileage with the premium fuel. My attitude has always been not so much use the cheapest fuel, but use the fuel that allows the engine to run best. I've had vehicles run better on regular or plus than they would on premium fuel. In most cases, though, the vehicles would run best on premium regardless of what the manufacturer states. It's sometimes trial and error to find out what works best with your vehicle for the typical driving environment you drive it in.

As far as the 2005 Xterra: Yes, it does have the 4.0L VQ engine that is also used in the 05 Pathfinder and Nissan states:

"Fuel Requirements: Use unleaded gasoline with an octane rating of at least 87 AKI (Anti-Knock Index) number (research octane number 91)."

However, it may not be exactly the same engine. The VQ-series engines have been very flexible and Nissan uses them in a variety of differant vehicles, making changes such as camshaft profiles to change the torque and horsepower bands of the engine to suit the vehicle that it is intended for. For example, Nissan's 3.5L VQ-series V6 is used in the 350Z, the Maxima, the Altima, the Murano, the previous generation Pathfinders, the Infiniti G35. Horsepower and torque ratings vary throughout these models. Obviously, the 3.5L used in the 350Z requires a lot differant power and torque band than the one for a 2-ton+ SUV with 4WD. Because of the differant variables that can be made on the VQ engines, it can cause the recommendation of a high octane fuel on some models while not for others. Once again, it's not about mileage nor whether you can or cannot use regular vs. premium fuel, but about engine performance. The only time you "have to" use premium is when the manufacturer states "Use Premium Fuel Only." Always consult the owner's manual as to what fuel is recommended.


----------



## NPath (Dec 12, 2004)

Abso1ut said:


> As the title says, I have been told, by a Nissan salesperson, that you can fuel the 2005 with regular unleaded, but when I read Consumer Reports, they said that it took Premium. So, I was just wondering, from people who drive it, is it ok to fill it with regular unleaded, or does it actually need premium.


I've done some investigating into the 3rd generation Pathfinders before I bought it and the 06 brochure did say the engine uses minimum 87 octane. I've used 91 and 94 octane and didn't notice any difference. Only time I notice a difference in engine performance is after an oil change. 

Out of curiousity, do the Americans get the same package we have in Canada?... it's called the VIP package. I know Honda and Toyota Canada don't offer it.

I get 4 oil changes a year, free fluid top ups, check for leaks, tire pressure and many other minor preventative maintenance checks. Also get free wash and vacuum anytime with service or appointment.


----------



## greybrick (Feb 11, 2008)

Here's a similar thread that was done the other day. North American pumps have the octane number readings in AKI, so as per the manual you are good to go with regular 87 AKI. If you want 'increased performance' for towing, driving through mountains or spinning some rubber off the tires go with premium 91 (AKI) or higher. Both types of fuel have exactly the same amount of energy per gallon, but because premium doesn't trip the anti knock sensor until later your ecu will allow a bit more fuel to be added to the air /fuel mix,...so for that extra performance you get to burn some more gas.

Click on 'Premium or regular fuel'

.


----------



## odermann (Jun 6, 2007)

Regular is fine, in fact here in the wintertime it is the only fuel that the car will start good on. In the summer I usually use premium and in the winter regular. Premium won't start as good when it is really cold out. If you want the best performance, go with the premium but if you use regular you won't hurt anything. It is more important to keep up with your regular maintenance, oil changes, air filter, plugs, etc...


----------



## Abso1ut (Feb 10, 2008)

NPath said:


> I've done some investigating into the 3rd generation Pathfinders before I bought it and the 06 brochure did say the engine uses minimum 87 octane. I've used 91 and 94 octane and didn't notice any difference. Only time I notice a difference in engine performance is after an oil change.
> 
> Out of curiousity, do the Americans get the same package we have in Canada?... it's called the VIP package. I know Honda and Toyota Canada don't offer it.
> 
> I get 4 oil changes a year, free fluid top ups, check for leaks, tire pressure and many other minor preventative maintenance checks. Also get free wash and vacuum anytime with service or appointment.


We do get offered that type of package, but I don't think it is called the VIP package.


----------



## greybrick (Feb 11, 2008)

odermann said:


> Regular is fine, in fact here in the wintertime it is the only fuel that the car will start good on. In the summer I usually use premium and in the winter regular. Premium won't start as good when it is really cold out. If you want the best performance, go with the premium but if you use regular you won't hurt anything. It is more important to keep up with your regular maintenance, oil changes, air filter, plugs, etc...


I'd agree with Odermann as well for this area of Canada,...an engine running on 'premium gas' here doesn't start as nearly as quickly in -30 to -40 degree temperatures when compared to regular fuel, better to stay with regular for cold weather starts and use, maybe a function of all of the additional additives not being balanced with cold weather temperature usage.


----------

